# Blu-ray Picture Quality on LCD vs Rear Projection



## Chunky (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the correct the forum for this but I was wondering if someone can help me out with a question..

In a local Costco, I have seen a Blu-ray demo of various Movies (Harry Potter, Spiderman 3, etc) on a pretty high-end Sony 1080p LCD with 120Hz Motion flow. The picture was AMAZING. It looked almost 3d...just like looking through a window. Anyway, I was wondering if this effect is only seen on the high end HDTV's or if all 1080p HDTV's will have similar picture quality effects. 

I currently have a 1080i rear projection and, although the picture is good (when comparing the same blu-ray titles), the 3d/through-the-window effect is just not there. 

BTW, I am viewing the the Blu-ray movies through my PS3 and have tried both component and HDMI inputs with the same results.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

www.avsforum.com

Would be your best resource for that question


----------



## Chunky (Sep 15, 2006)

I should clarify the question as the following:

Is this effect seen only on high end 1080p LCD HDTV's, or can it be achieved with any 1080p LCD HDTV's. And are the reasons why I'm not seeing the effect because I have 1) 1080i and 2) rear projection?

Thanks again.



Chunky said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the correct the forum for this but I was wondering if someone can help me out with a question..
> 
> In a local Costco, I have seen a Blu-ray demo of various Movies (Harry Potter, Spiderman 3, etc) on a pretty high-end Sony 1080p LCD with 120Hz Motion flow. The picture was AMAZING. It looked almost 3d...just like looking through a window. Anyway, I was wondering if this effect is only seen on the high end HDTV's or if all 1080p HDTV's will have similar picture quality effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes i get the 3D effect on my Sony Bravia KDS-60A3000 rear
projection....i was using a 62" toshiba DLP that did not display
1080P inputs as 1080P but only 1080i....on certain movies it is 
quite noticeable....last one being "fantastic 4 rise of the silver surfer"
i rented from netflix last week...i am also using a ps3 with the 2.3
firmware


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry....had to hurry past the 666 post count...


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> sorry....had to hurry past the 666 post count...


there...thats better


----------



## Chunky (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. So, just to clarify, it sounds like the reason I'm not seeing the 3d effect is not because I'm using a rear projection but probably because I'm viewing the movies in 1080i....but then again, you are using a Bravia...I wonder if a less expensive 1080p HDTV will show the 3D effect.



ccr1958 said:


> yes i get the 3D effect on my Sony Bravia KDS-60A3000 rear
> projection....i was using a 62" toshiba DLP that did not display
> 1080P inputs as 1080P but only 1080i....on certain movies it is
> quite noticeable....last one being "fantastic 4 rise of the silver surfer"
> ...


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Thanks for your reply. So, just to clarify, it sounds like the reason I'm not seeing the 3d effect is not because I'm using a rear projection but probably because I'm viewing the movies in 1080i....but then again, you are using a Bravia...I wonder if a less expensive 1080p HDTV will show the 3D effect.


Actually the 3D effect your referring to is most likely caused by additional processing that is being added as well the 120 hz processing. When manufacturers added the 120 hz they added additional processing to give a more 3D effect to the picture. Many of these tvs allow you to turn this function off since not everyone enjoys the additional processing.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Thanks for your reply. So, just to clarify, it sounds like the reason I'm not seeing the 3d effect is not because I'm using a rear projection but probably because I'm viewing the movies in 1080i....but then again, you are using a Bravia...I wonder if a less expensive 1080p HDTV will show the 3D effect.


Better rated tvs are going to have a better picture, thats why they are higher rated, and many times are more expensive.

Do a little shopping and see if any of the less expensive models suit your needs. I too use a Sony KDS-60A3000 set, rear projection 1080p 120Hz playing BD through a PS3 and they look almost too real at times as well.

See i f any of the info here helps you do some comparisons.

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-hdtvs-overall/

You'll notice that the above tv is the second best rated overall, so its quite a good tv.

My parents have the XBR4 model next down on that list, and its another step above the A3000, but of course it costs literally 50% more when you factor in screen size....


----------

